# Oliver 1850



## jvictork (Apr 11, 2011)

Can I replace/change a normal Waukasha Gas engine with the Perkins 1850 Diesel without to many problems?


----------



## nskiff1 (May 4, 2011)

ive done swaps like this before but not on a oliver, if the bell housing bolt pattern matches i can be bolted on, now that being said from what i understand the trasmissions on these might be geared different or require the use of a different fly wheel or torqu converter ( not sure if tractors even have those my swaps have been in military vehical), you can reuse your fuel tank but it will have to be clean of all gasoline, then installing a fuel/water seperator is neccesary, and maybe a new fule pump. and the final major part is that you might have to wire up a glow plug activator on a toggle switch or what not, just so that you can turn them on when cold and off when diesel is running and warmed up... please keep me posted if you do go with the swap i would love to hear and see how it turns out...hope this helps in some manner....nate


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

If your still contemplating doing the engine swap go to YT and ask J scheibert, he is all knowing when it comes to Olivers.


----------

